# Diet Beverages Linked To Increased Stroke Risk & Heart Attacks



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/02...ificial-sweeteners-stroke-risk-heart-attacks/



> They found that small-artery occlusion, a common type of stroke caused by blockage of the smallest arteries inside the brain, was nearly 2½ times more common in women who had no heart disease or diabetes but were heavy consumers of diet drinks.





> Previous research has shown a link between diet beverages and stroke, dementia, Type 2 diabetes, obesity and metabolic syndrome, which can lead to heart disease and diabetes.





> After controlling for lifestyle factors, the study found that women who consumed two or more artificially sweetened beverages each day were 31% more likely to have a clot-based stroke, 29% more likely to have heart disease and 16% more likely to die from any cause than women who drank diet beverages less than once a week or not at all


----------



## abaughman (Aug 25, 2018)

I believe it, the diet drinks/food make me sick so I stay away from them.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

Does this surprise anyone?


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

No one lives forever. Everything in moderation.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

There's a long list of of artificial sweeteners and flavor enhancers linked to micro hemorrhaging, especially in the brain. Most of these are chemically similar to formaldehyde.

A common one in "healthy" powdered protein and powdered sports recovery drinks is potassium acesulfame. Always read the ingredients. The hitch is they can still cause an insulin response despite having net zero calories. Stick with stevia.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

langster831 said:


> Everything in moderation.


Except things known to harm your body that you can easily avoid


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Meh. These are population studies that rely on large number of people to find small associations. The vast majority of obese women drinking crap loads of soda are no different than those who don't. There are so many other variable that are not even taken into full considerations here. This manuscript could have been written to show that alcohol consumption is good.


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

Vespasianus said:


> These are population studies that rely on large number of people to find small associations. The vast majority of obese women drinking crap loads of soda are no different than those who don't. .


Why do you bother to comment when you haven't read the article? Or are you too stupid to comprehend the part where they put the obese women into a separate group and kept those results separate from the non obese participants?


----------



## A/C in Az (Jan 14, 2019)

WHALENARD said:


> The hitch is they can still cause an insulin response despite having net zero calories. Stick with stevia.


Even Stevia can trigger blood sugar reactions in some people. It does to me. There were studies in the 80's that showed how "net zero" sweeteners trigger body responses in patients regardless of whether they are diabetic or not. 
Stick to the real sweeteners, sugar, honey, etc and you'll be more healthy that if you use the artificial junk.


----------



## driver bob (Oct 12, 2005)

A/C in Az said:


> Stevia


That stuff has such a nasty aftertaste. I do try and avoid all "artificial" sweeteners as the all have some sort of weird aftertaste but stevia is the worst.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Vespasianus said:


> Meh. These are population studies that rely on large number of people to find small associations. The vast majority of obese women drinking crap loads of soda are no different than those who don't. There are so many other variable that are not even taken into full considerations here. This manuscript could have been written to show that alcohol consumption is good.


Yep, thinking the same thing. Whenever I read stats, I wish for more stats/info. "2 or more per day"- okay, that includes ppl drinking 12 a day and probably other disorders, like always needing to eat. But they feel better by choosing low fat or diet, so eat a bag of low-fat chips per day, 10 diet colas per day, eat low-fat ice-cream each evening, etc.

Then there's ppl like me who, when they drink diet cola, it's usually a rum and diet cola, so if I had a stroke would it be from the alcohol or the diet cola? And I work I just sit in front of a computer all day, so that'd be another variable.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

driver bob said:


> That stuff has such a nasty aftertaste. I do try and avoid all "artificial" sweeteners as the all have some sort of weird aftertaste but stevia is the worst.


I never liked the taste of artificial sweeteners, so I normally choose to drink water (I don't drink pop or juice).

There's a lot of focus in food culture on finding replacement ingredients rather than replacement foods. I understand that people really want to eat their junkfood, but the replacements never live up to the originals. I'd rather just find healthy foods that I like and eat those, rather than making myself wish I had real cake (or diet drinks) instead of sugar-free cake that tastes like satan's rusty asshole.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

A/C in Az said:


> Why do you bother to comment when you haven't read the article? Or are you too stupid to comprehend the part where they put the obese women into a separate group and kept those results separate from the non obese participants?


I have read the article and you don't seem to understand some simple concepts. The VAST majority of obese women drinking soda have no adverse reactions. Remember, the incident rate is low, that is why they have lots of people. And yes, there is an increase in certain events that are correlated with diet soda usage. Correlation does not equate to cause. And if you have ever done similar studies (and I have and do) there are always 5-10 different things that could really be the cause.

For example, alcohol usage.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

The study looks very incomplete. Obesity looks like much more of a risk factor than diet drinks. To do the study properly, they would have to compare men and women with same weights, similar eating habits, similar exercise habits, with the only difference being drinking diet drinks to really have an accurate study.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

aliikane said:


> The study looks very incomplete. Obesity looks like much more of a risk factor than diet drinks. To do the study properly, they would have to compare men and women with same weights, similar eating habits, similar exercise habits, with the only difference being drinking diet drinks to really have an accurate study.


They did note this: After controlling for lifestyle factors, the study found that women who consumed two or more artificially sweetened beverages each day were 31% more likely to have a clot-based stroke, 29% more likely to have heart disease and 16% more likely to die from any cause than women who drank diet beverages less than once a week or not at all

That would imply that they controlled for what you noted and found that with those control eliminated the diet drinks increased their chances of noted maladies without respect to lifestyle which would include weight, activity, such. Without controlling for this this study would mean nothing but as they controlled for these factors, this study should be terrifying for those that regularly drink diet drinks.


----------

